# fs : driftwood centre piece ! PRICE DROP



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

i am selling my driftwood centre piece it is 32 long by 6 wide and 8 high

asking $$30 bucks , has slate screwed on both sides , was in my tank as of sunday night !! so sinks no problem ....










if more pics are need just browse all my threads with my fish pics ..thanks


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

bump .....


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

ttt .....

.....


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

bump it all up [email protected]!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

ttt...............


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

I know this is off topic but are you planning in selling that clown knifefish? Also you stll have your jurunese or tigrinus and planning on selling them? PM me if you do.


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

seen it in person

its nice


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

King-eL said:


> I know this is off topic but are you planning in selling that clown knifefish? Also you stll have your jurunese or tigrinus and planning on selling them? PM me if you do.


hey man that pic is from a yr ago ..lol , you know i swear by bare bottom tanks now [email protected]!

ive sold the ck to gone fishy 6 months ago , wish i didnt tho !! nice fish


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

Now 25 bucks , for a safe cleaned and easy to sink piece [email protected]!


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Are you comming to surrey anytime soon?


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

snow said:


> Are you comming to surrey anytime soon?


HAHA i work in surrey , doing the new walmart in guilford ...


----------



## Mike Hunt (Sep 13, 2010)

Do you drive a late model mustang ?


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

JUICE said:


> HAHA i work in surrey , doing the new walmart in guilford ...


Can we meet somewhere in surrey? Pm me plz...


----------



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

you want 25 for the drift wood.. i think it would look nice in my 90 gallon....is it still available

cheers :+:sarah:+:


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

logan22 said:


> you want 25 for the drift wood.. i think it would look nice in my 90 gallon....is it still available
> 
> cheers :+:sarah:+:


25 and its yours sarah !!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

Mike Hunt said:


> Do you drive a late model mustang ?


nope !! should i ?


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

sunday bump [email protected]!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

make sure you hook up my homie sarah!!!.. 

whats the deal on that new walmart?? 

i heard that it is half underground??? or is that just the parkade


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

holy bump [email protected]!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I can't believe this hasn't sold yet. If it's still around next week I will definitely buy it...until then free bump


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

snow said:


> Can we meet somewhere in surrey? Pm me plz...


................


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

JUICE said:


> HAHA i work in surrey , doing the new walmart in guilford ...


I work part time at walmart at Guildford mall. I only work there for 2 days on the weekend just for dun Didn't know you working on the new walmart. You still have your jurunese catfish or tigrinus catfish?


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

soooooold [email protected]! yall ....


----------

